# DIY nitrate test kit



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,
Any adventurist people out there know how to make a DIY nitrate test kit?
I am testing nitrates so much its getting rather expensive. I use a tetra nitrate kit.
Thanks.
-Ray


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Some how I don't think you are going to save any money trying to build a DIY nitrate test kit. If you are testing a lot then you need to buy your test kits mail order or get a LaMotte and buy the inexpensive refills.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Rex. Can you specify the exact product line of LaMotte that is refillable?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Do a search for LaMotte here. It has been discussed a couple of times.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I think all the lamotte's have refills. the reason lamotte is so expensive to start with is that you get a tray of colored vials rather than a laminated reference card.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Disclaimer: Do not try this at home. Unless you are an experienced chemist I recommend purchasing a kit that contains the proper amounts, detailed instructions, and safety procedures (see my post about cadmium . . .). I will not be held responsible for any injuries or illegal activities associated with the below. Note: It is difficult to purchase some chemicals (especially through the big chemical supply places) unless you are a business.

Nitrate Test (this is also the nitrite test when you skip the cadmium):

Wash 25g new 60-mesh Cd granules with 100ml 2% CuSO4 solution for 5 min. Decant and repeat with fresh solution. Gently flush with water to remove precipitated Cu.

Mix 50ml sample with a small portion of Cd granules. After a minute, add 2ml color reagent (800ml water, 100ml 85% phosphoric acid, 10g sulfanilamide. Dissolve sulfanilamide, then add 1g N-(1-naphthyl)-ethylenediamine dihydrochloride. Mix to dissolve then dilute to 1L. Solution is stable for about a month when stored in the dark in a refrigerator). After 10min, compare color to standards prepared in the same manner or to a color comparator. If high-tech, use a spectrophotometer and measure the absorbance at 543nm.

The above is adapted from the book "Standard Methods for the Examination of Water and Wastewater" 18th edition, 1992. Greenberg, Clesceri, Eaton are the editors.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

I think I'll just stick to buying my test kits!! :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I think I'll just stick to buying my test kits!!


As will the rest of us Laith! :icon_mrgr 

Mike


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Laith said:


> I think I'll just stick to buying my test kits!! :icon_bigg



Exactly! I could do the above, but I still buy the test kits. Much easier! The only time I did the above was when I was in grad school at Ga. Tech teaching chemistry major undergraduates in Quantitative Analysis. We had five lab sections per week of 12 students each - we went through a lot of chemicals. It was much cheaper to make up the bulk solutions than to buy the test kits. Now, at a much smaller school (I have 9 students total in the same course this semseter - though we are not doing nitrate tests this year), I decide if educationally it is worth doing the bulk or if I should just buy the kits. When we have done nitrate tests, I've always opted for the kits.

Kevin


----------



## DocRay (Sep 18, 2004)

Why wouldn't you just cough up the $20 and get a master test kit? :| Or are you just looking for the experience?


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks! Thats waht i was looking for.
I think I'll stick to the kit.  Seems alot easier than buying all those reagents. Out of curiosity, how much are those reagents?


----------

